# Question regarding 2005 E46 330ci TV



## brenton_t (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi. I have a 2005 E46 330ci 6sp manual with Sat Nav and TV. The TV works perfectly and the reception is surprisingly good. The problem is for safety reasons the TV does not operate at speeds greater than 5 kmh. Is there anyway of disabling this so the TV operates at anytime. This way passengers could be viewing the TV while driving. cheers


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

There is no right way to do a wrong thing... but Dietz makes something that would work, I suspect. www.Dietz.biz.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

brenton_t said:


> Hi. I have a 2005 E46 330ci 6sp manual with Sat Nav and TV. The TV works perfectly and the reception is surprisingly good. The problem is for safety reasons the TV does not operate at speeds greater than 5 kmh. Is there anyway of disabling this so the TV operates at anytime. This way passengers could be viewing the TV while driving. cheers


TVinMOTION module is what you are looking for:

*Dietz TV in Motion Interface - 1270*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_69_73&products_id=337

This allows the clock button to enable or disable TV locking at will.


----------



## apw2607 (Jun 22, 2005)

Do a search on Navcoder in google. You can recode the TV yourself ... along with loads of other cool stuff.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Tom is such an enabler.


----------



## midnite_racer (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Brenton,
where about's are in located in Australia? I offer a TV activation service.

contact me at [email protected]


----------

